# Happy Birthday Willy!! :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Willy!!!  I love this boy!! I can't believe he is 1 already!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh.... Happy birthday little guy!!! Love his jacket and scarf!!!!

Lori


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday little man! Such a cutie


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Willy boyyyyy!!! Happy birthday sweetie; the big Zero One. Butter sends wet drooly kisses, she likes her men young.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats Willy!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet Willy boy!
Hope you have a great day with lots of yummy treats!! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy birffffdaayy willy lots of love from Daisy... I hope you get a really really big yummy cake all for you


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you Willy. 

Hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Willy. Quigley sends big puppy pats to you!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

oooooo Happy birthday Willy x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Willy xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Willy!! One of my favorite Chi's of all time.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow happy Birthday Willy!! Love from all of us here  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Sweet Willy! Much love from The Chi Wee's and I! (((Hugs)))


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Willy!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Willy!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy birthday big boy! Have a wonderful fun filled day!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Willie!! I love his Harley gear!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Willy!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

happy Birthday xx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Willy says Thank you everyone!  He is enjoying his day of being spoiled heheheeheh I got him lots of presents and i will try to post his birthday pressies later tonight or first thing tomorrow morning  He has been EXTRA lavished with love today hehehehe


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to Willie...he had a rough year, but it will be smooth sailing from now on. He is sure a handsome boy.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Willy.You have had a rough year but you have a loving mommy that helped you through it.We are glad you are doing good now.We are happy you Happy and Healthy.


----------

